# St Lucia Fishing



## billbrown33 (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys I’m going to St Lucia in March and plan on taking a day charter. Has anyone been fishing there and taken a charter? Looking for some first hand recommendations outside of my research. 

Thanks guys!bill


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

@billbrown33 Bilbrown33, how was the trip and the fishing?


----------



## billbrown33 (Dec 1, 2012)

The trip was good. We enjoyed ourselves very much. As for fishing, it wasn’t great. 1 mahi and 1 barracuda. Although, I told them the only thing I wanted to catch was a marlin. Disappointed but oh well, I’ll be in the Florida keys fishing for a week in May. I’ll have all the Mahi I can handle then.


----------

